# Hi



## Robsharpini (Feb 23, 2021)

Hi brothers and ciao. I'm Italian and like Italian style espresso. I've lived in the UK for 7 years and miss my traditional Italian style espresso. I'll be looking for help in finding a machine and grinder. Welcome me good my friends


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Hi - welcome to the forum. Have you tried Illy or Lavazza?


----------



## Nicd (Jun 2, 2020)

Illy beans are my guilty little secret. Love how 'italian' they taste. Welcome and ciao!!


----------



## Robsharpini (Feb 23, 2021)

Hello coffee. Cool name I should have bean(ha ha ha ha) more inventive supercrem beans are my number one but I do like illy. I am looking for new machine for deeper crema and a good grinder as I have read that is important


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Robsharpini said:


> Hello coffee. Cool name I should have bean(ha ha ha ha) more inventive supercrem beans are my number one but I do like illy. I am looking for new machine for deeper crema and a good grinder as I have read that is important


 Oh ok what do you have at the moment? I think when you say deeper crema you probably mean like quantity of crema?


----------



## Robsharpini (Feb 23, 2021)

The more crema the better! Back in Lombardy my home town we have 100 pertcentos crema espresso.

i have a stove machine, highest quality. Looking forward a good setup. Will £1000 get me what I need?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Robsharpini said:


> Hi brothers and ciao. I'm Italian and like Italian style espresso. I've lived in the UK for 7 years and miss my traditional Italian style espresso. I'll be looking for help in finding a machine and grinder. Welcome me good my friends


 Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Robsharpini (Feb 23, 2021)

Ciao the kid


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Robsharpini said:


> i have a stove machine, highest quality. Looking forward a good setup. Will £1000 get me what I need?


 £1000 is a good budget - consider buying second hand too - will make your budget go even further.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Another post and the forum for sale area will be available to you.


----------



## Robsharpini (Feb 23, 2021)

I have just seen the for sale section thank you I will have a look. Is there anything that I should recommend


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

You should invent half your budget in a grinder.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Hi,

£1000 is a healthy budget, sure we can all help you along your coffee journey


----------



## Robsharpini (Feb 23, 2021)

The Systemic Kid said:


> You should invent half your budget in a grinder.


 Ok I invent 1 million euros for grinder ha ha ha


----------



## Robsharpini (Feb 23, 2021)

Cuprajake said:


> Hi,
> 
> £1000 is a healthy budget, sure we can all help you along your coffee journey


 What do I buy? Cuprajake


----------



## Robsharpini (Feb 23, 2021)

I think gaggia a good machine no?


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Wellllllll id say up your budget a tad and buy the best you can and future proof it for yrs.

Theres a very good minima in the sale section for £1000. This with a £300 eureka mignon would be a brilliant setup.

Personally a gaggia while often recommend for new users is a really hard machine to learn on.

While a grand on a machine is alot, the machine then becomes one less variable.

Temperature control is key.


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Robsharpini said:


> I think gaggia a good machine no?


 If you want true Italian experience - I'd suggest looking at a La Pavoni Europiccola.


----------



## Robsharpini (Feb 23, 2021)

La pavoni is good machine. I do not no minima but sounds small no?


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

size is not everything buddy


----------



## Robsharpini (Feb 23, 2021)

My wife thinks it is! Ha ha ha


----------



## Robsharpini (Feb 23, 2021)

Weewah I just watch minima video on YouTube it real smart machine


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Robsharpini said:


> Weewah I just watch minima video on YouTube it real smart machine


 I actually have a Minima - do you need to know anything in particular?


----------



## Robsharpini (Feb 23, 2021)

Syenitic said:


> Which video was it, was it an expert review?


 He says makes real good


----------



## Robsharpini (Feb 23, 2021)

Cooffe said:


> I actually have a Minima - do you need to know anything in particular?


 What grinder do you you have coffee


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Robsharpini said:


> What grinder do you you have coffee


 A Niche Zero


----------



## Robsharpini (Feb 23, 2021)

Ok coffee. Thank you cuprajake and kid I will do some more reading. This really is the friendliest forum.

ciao coffee lovers. For now!


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Yeah, do a but of reading vut try not to get to eaten up, it can get exhausting

Just a few quick questions

Where in the uk are you. So can check water quality.

How many drinks a day/at a time will you make

Do you drink milk drinks


----------



## Robsharpini (Feb 23, 2021)

Are you a policia cupofjake ha ha ha

I am in Bedford. Cappuccino in the morning and espresso all day and night!


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Haha no,

Only reason i ask is if your tap water is bad, then you need to look at a water source too.


----------



## Robsharpini (Feb 23, 2021)

My tap water taste good and clean


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

If you want good look at the decent. £3k but its one of the best machines

Water wise you can just use bottled.


----------



## earthflattener (Jul 27, 2015)

It is important to learn to walk before you run. A Niche Zero, Osmio Zero and MaraX Zero will cover many of your needs.


----------



## Robsharpini (Feb 23, 2021)

3k to much pounds. Does zero mean better like GT on cars? I so confused.Co.UK


----------



## earthflattener (Jul 27, 2015)

earthflattener said:


> It is important to learn to walk before you run. A Niche Zero, Osmio Zero and MaraX Zero will cover many of your needs.


 Actually with some simple algebra, you can improve on this. Take out the common factor, Zero

you get, Zero x (Niche+Osmio+MaraX) = Zero, which is a considerable saving

I'll get my coat.


----------



## Robsharpini (Feb 23, 2021)

Ciao coffee lovers. I have done so much reading and think I would like a rocket machine, they seem like the best machines. What does everyone think of them?


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Robsharpini said:


> Ciao coffee lovers. I have done so much reading and think I would like a rocket machine, they seem like the best machines. What does everyone think of them?


 Ciao Bella! Rocket are good and well made. There is a minima walk around video and comprehensive review that Dave has done. Here's a link https://www.google.com/amp/s/coffeeequipmentreviews.wordpress.com/2019/04/10/acs-minima-overview-production-machine/amp/

I think there may be videos in YouTube tol


----------



## Robsharpini (Feb 23, 2021)

Wow grazie mille coffee


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

https://youtube.com/c/DaveCorbey Dave's videos are all here- they're great for getting a feel.


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Ha ha, love the cat video!


----------



## Robsharpini (Feb 23, 2021)

Missy said:


> https://youtube.com/c/DaveCorbey Dave's videos are all here- they're great for getting a feel.


 Grazie missy.


----------



## Robsharpini (Feb 23, 2021)

I choose between the minima and the rocket but will need a cheap grinder


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Robsharpini said:


> Grazie missy. A female who likes coffee 😘


 It's pretty essential when you work full time and have small children. You should be able to take pleasure in things!


----------



## Robsharpini (Feb 23, 2021)

Jacko112 said:


> Reminds me of a James Bond film lol


 Apologies my wife said I sound rude with this message.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

@Robsharpini out of the two the minima is a better machine, less bling though but easier to use and get better results with the minima


----------



## Baffo (Jan 23, 2021)

Robbe, cancella pure il messaggio sulle donne che pure quello è facile da fraintendere. Falli scrivere a tua moglie i messaggi 🤣

Other users, Sorry about the language, I promise it's for a good reason!


----------



## Robsharpini (Feb 23, 2021)

Baffo said:


> Robbe, cancella pure il messaggio sulle donne che pure quello è facile da fraintendere. Falli scrivere a tua moglie i messaggi 🤣
> 
> Other users, Sorry about the language, I promise it's for a good reason!


 Understood baffo, thank you.


----------



## Robsharpini (Feb 23, 2021)

I have a question. I see the minima is the recommended machine however I note a for sale post was taken down because of lack of interest. Why is this the case if it is the best machine available?

I found the videos very helpful thanks and certainly seems to be able to do everything very well.


----------



## Baffo (Jan 23, 2021)

Robsharpini said:


> I have a question. I see the minima is the recommended machine however I note a for sale post was taken down because of lack of interest. Why is this the case if it is the best machine available?
> 
> I found the videos very helpful thanks and certainly seems to be able to do everything very well.


 Haven't read what happened in the for sale post, but most likely it is because the user was asking too high a price. He'd used it for a year and was asking for £1100 when for less than £1200 it can be had brand new with warranty.

Had it been on sale for a bit less, people would have surely shown more interest.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

As about it was £80 less than a new one


----------



## Robsharpini (Feb 23, 2021)

Ok, makes sense. Who do I buy machines from? Is it the Dave


----------



## Robsharpini (Feb 23, 2021)

I'm not sure my message working. Thinking where to buy machine? Who is the seller


----------



## Robsharpini (Feb 23, 2021)

I found it. Coffee Italia, perfetto!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Have an inkling you and Coffee Italia will be a perfect match


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Robsharpini said:


> I found it. Coffee Italia, perfetto!


 Yeh i would pass on them , they have a terrible track record on service. 
google is your friend here , I suggest you use it .


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

im surprised this has lasted tbh


----------



## Baffo (Jan 23, 2021)

I'm starting to believe there's no Italian person in this thread other than myself


----------



## Robsharpini (Feb 23, 2021)

Excuse me?


----------



## Robsharpini (Feb 23, 2021)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Have an inkling you and Coffee Italia will be a perfect match


 Thank you


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Robsharpini said:


> I found it. Coffee Italia, perfetto!


 Don't forget to post up some photos of your setup and even videos of shots when the new kit arrives...not sure what machine you are buying, so we will look forward to the surprise. 🙂


----------



## Baffo (Jan 23, 2021)

DavecUK said:


> Don't forget to post up some photos of your setup and even videos of shots when the new kit arrives...not sure what machine you are buying, so we will look forward to the surprise. 🙂


 *Googles "minima stock photos"*


----------



## Robsharpini (Feb 23, 2021)

Oh I see what you are doing, this is very meen.


----------



## Robsharpini (Feb 23, 2021)

I just look at your posts baffo, I'm not sure you ever had an espresso and now you are trying to bully a new member.


----------



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

Robsharpini said:


> Oh I see what you are doing, this is very meen.


You mean "mean"







.


----------



## Robsharpini (Feb 23, 2021)

profesor_historia said:


> You mean "mean"   .


 Yes I'm sorry for my spellings.


----------



## DevonStan (Sep 19, 2016)

All seems quiet on this topic.

I'm gonna stick my head out and say I don't think this one has legs.

I could be wrong, but I doubt it.


----------

